# My tank ?



## DanThePlant (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey 
How big is your Tank? My tank is 50 Gallons. I'm not sure how to add images, but my is full of sand and stones. I don't really like if there are too many plants inside. Really nice tank, well done. What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## Coffee cup (May 7, 2017)

Thanks!, Mine is a 75 gallon, right now it has a rainbow shark about 6 rainbows, a Peacock gudgeon, 4 Nerite snails and a dwarf puffer to rule them all?


----------

